# Miter + Bench hook for Japanese Saws



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

So it was recommended to me that a set of bench hooks would help me do a lot of things with my current garage works workbench. I read in "Made by Hand" that moving the Miter board to the far side would make it more usable with a Japanese pull saw (which I what I've ordered). Are there any more 'mods' to a bench and/or miter hook that would make it more useable with a Japanese saw.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Or should I just buy one of the really nice looking units from Bad Axe?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I use a flip stop on the end of my bench. Very simple and it works great. Flip it down, when you don't need it to get it out of the way. Mine is on the left end of my bench, since I'm left handed.


----------

